# Dump trailer bed fix



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I have a 1999 Brimar 10'x6' 7000 lb GVW dump trailer that needs some work. The corners of the bed are rusting out and I don't want to lose material and crack a windshield of the car behind me going down the road. The trailer is in overall good condition and I definitely got my money out of it but rather than spending $5-6k on a new one I was hoping to get some suggestions on a good repair. I will need to find a welder to do this work for me because I have never welded. Also, time is not an issue because it does not get used in the winter. So far my thougts on options are:
1) Build entire new bed out of plate steel and weld it on top of existing bed
2) Build 10" x 10" steel angle iron that runs the length of the bed and weld it to the inside of the bed
3) Use a "plastic" liner instead of steel for either option.

Any and all opinions are appreciated.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

You should know better ...PICTURES !!!!!!!

Can't help with out seeing it ..


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

I was waiting for that. She's over at my rental property right now. I have to go and beat some heads tomorrow so I'll take a couple of pics for you guys.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

price out your options and then make a decision


----------



## Chipper (Mar 30, 2008)

Plastic is the best in my opinion. If you repair or replace with steel it will just rust out again. Stuff dumps out a 100% nicer with a plastic liner.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

if the whole thing isnt rusted out then why not just weld some patchs in it.


----------



## jk4718 (Nov 30, 2010)

Find a local welder and take it to him for his ideas and an estimate. He will be the best advice on whether or not to patch or to replace. One of your simplest options would be to have the corners cut and rewelded. Taking it to someone allows them to see the extent of the damage and he will definitely have easier ideas on how to repair it with the least aount of steel.

Here's a link for plastic- http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplie...material-ft1_polymax_wall_rolls;pg106846.html


----------

